# Litchfield LM1 RS at Cholmondley Pageant Of Power



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

After months of hard work we are thrilled to launch our Nissan GTR LM1 RS at the 2014 Cholmondley Pageant Of Power this weekend 



















Not only have we created what we think is the ultimate trackday GTR but it is also the car that will take Michael Newman to his latest blind land speed record later this summer.










We are honoured to support Mike and his charity, Speed of Sight, in this brave challenge. Anyone who is planning to attend this year’s show please call in and see the team on the Speed of Sight stand next to The Pageant Pub by the lake and start line.










Our road car demonstrator has been running in its LM1 specification since last autumn and has racked up thousands of miles of testing across Europe. The RS model will begin its track testing in the coming weeks with some of our race driver customers helping us develop the setup 

We expect to do a full press release on both the road and track variants and some of the unique parts we have developed soon.










The RS’s final specification will be finalised after testing but in brief it has the following:

*LM1 RS *

1,100bhp+ (917bhp @ 1.15bar on Vpower in early testing  )
4.6 litre “Red Top” engine using Litchfield Capricorn block with Niksil liners
Litchfield/Capricorn Pistons with custom crown and skirt design
Litchfield/Arrow Rods with internal oil squirters
Litchfield Crankshaft with unique machining and Superfinishing
Litchfield Camshafts with custom valve gear
Litchfield “Red Top” cylinder heads with custom combustion chambers, ports and larger valves
Litchfield Large intake manifold
Litchfield Turbo Kit with Inconel manifolds
Litchfield Race Intercooler with ram air intakes 
Litchfield “Battleship” fuel system including custom fuel rails
Litchfield lightweight 102mm exhaust system
Litchfield Stage 4 gearbox upgrade
Dodson Promax clutch
Dodson 6 Speed Gear set with 4wd shafts
Dodson shift forks and shafts
Litchfield 4wd Clutch upgrade
Litchfield gearbox brace
Dodson circlips
Dodson baffle plate
Dodson filters and magnets
Litchfield cooling package for all fluids
Litchfield Front differential upgrade
Litchfield Front suspension arm kit
Dodson rear suspension arm kit
Litchfield/Bilstein prototype track suspension with custom Eibach ERS Springs
Litchfield/Eibach custom anti-roll bars
FIA GT3 full roll cage
Litchfield shell preparation
Knight Racer Carbon body panels
Litchfield battery relocation kit
Litchfield/Cobra race seats and interior package
Alcon CCX carbon ceramic brake system
Michelin Pilot Cup 2 tyres
And much, much more!

Hope you like it!

Regards

Iain


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Awsome set up.... What a beast and take my hat off to you for the support to the speed of sight charity.... Good on ya may God bless and reward you


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

That's an absolute beauty! Looking forward to the full details!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Rab  It's been very rewarding, especially seeing how excited Mike was when he got to sit in the car and fire it up for the first time.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

That things is a beast..... absolutely love it! hope the record attempt is a success


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Awsome set up.... What a beast and take my hat off to you for the support to the speed of sight charity.... Good on ya may God bless and reward you


+1 on that!! a big tuner that supports the charity's as well.. well done! some tuners just reap the ££ themselves with greed!


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks great. What's the torque and when is peak power produced? What's the redline?

Would love to see this, what other events are you going to?

Glad it's subtle!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Litchfield said:


> Thanks Rab  It's been very rewarding, especially seeing how excited Mike was when he got to sit in the car and fire it up for the first time.


We all take our God given senses for granted but we don't realise just how fortunate we are..... God bless you


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Great car Iain and great to see such a worthwhile charity being helped as well :thumbsup:

I'll pop over tomorrow to see this beast in the flesh!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Ant, the last dyno session we had was back in March and things have moved on a little since then  On low boost torque was around 750lbft and peak power was 917bhp around 7,200rpm and the redline is set just over 8,000rpm. When we did some shake down runs at 1.5 bar on an airfield the acceleration was ridiculous! 

We have some new toys being installed at the moment which will give us much more information


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this coming to Goodwood?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Absolutely stunning Iain.

Amazing work


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Couldn't you have gone with a colour other than blue?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Great job Iain, Michael must be ecstatic. 
Just out of curiosity would you be able to drive that car on a daily basis if needed?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Saw this in the flesh recently... the intercooler is HUGE! Looks absolutely insane... very nice piece of work. Good luck with your upcoming challenges.

H


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

what is the cost of this?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Best GTR ever?


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

WOW! - love the matt blue


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

That looks to be an awesome car Iain. Huge spec! I'm sure that is going to set a fantastic record. Congrats must go to Stuart too!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I just want that. Stunning spec. Possibly the ultimate road car?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning job and loving the Matt blue :bowdown1:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I just want that. Stunning spec. Possibly the ultimate road car?


How is it on the day to day road? Interesting.....


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!

That just looks stunning!!!! What a spec list!!! 

Us that a Clear Matte Wrap over the standard blue???? (Looks a bit lighter than the oem blue though)

Surely a TOTB Contender????

Well done guys


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

+1 that sounds insane, got that tuning feeling again now! :thumbsup:


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

I would love to see a full set of performance figures for this car, see what she can really do. 

On the first pic what is in the grill, on the left hand side?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd like to see the power graph. Guess I'll have to wait for these new toys!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

AnEvoGuy said:


> I would love to see a full set of performance figures for this car, see what she can really do.
> 
> On the first pic what is in the grill, on the left hand side?


Yeah I noticed that too, probably a crow scarer as you wouldn't wnt to hit anything at warp speed in that !!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Want one!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That matte blue is awesome


----------

